# spotify and labels



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I mostly play music on spotify, instead of putting on one of my 2000 CD's...If I buy new albums I usually can't find them on spotify or really want them in my car...My question here is: Do you know which record labels are not on spotify?


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do you know which record labels are not on spotify?


These are good labels that aren't on Spotify:

*Linn, MDG, Hyperion. *


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Ras said:


> These are good labels that aren't on Spotify:
> 
> *Linn, MDG, Hyperion. *


Those aren't on NML either.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Ras said:


> These are good labels that aren't on Spotify:
> 
> *Linn, MDG, Hyperion. *


Also Testament.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Sometimes only some tracks from a recording are available on Spotify - for instance from this 2011 cd from Exton with Honeck doing Tchaikovsky only the third movement is available:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Ras said:


> Sometimes only some tracks from a recording are available on Spotify - for instance from this 2011 cd from Exton with Honeck doing Tchaikovsky only the third movement is available:


I wonder what is the rationale is for offering only one movement.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> I wonder what is the rationale is for offering only one movement.


I would imagine that Exton figures that giving people a "taste" might encourage them to buy the whole thing in physical or download form.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Ras said:


> Sometimes only some tracks from a recording are available on Spotify - for instance from this 2011 cd from Exton with Honeck doing Tchaikovsky only the third movement is available:
> 
> View attachment 123510


Deezer do that too. It's really really annoying.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Tidal has the entire symphony.

I recall this from my earliest days of streaming - when Spotify began operating in the U.S. Longer tracks were sometimes unavailable. As I recall I switched to MOG at that time because they seemed to have a better licensing agreement with UMG.


----------



## xankl (Jul 6, 2018)

Apple music also has the entire symphony. I'm pretty sure most of the Linn label releases are there too. No hyperion or MDG though.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*Dollars and SENSE*



jegreenwood said:


> Tidal has the entire symphony.
> 
> I recall this from my earliest days of streaming - when Spotify began operating in the U.S. Longer tracks were sometimes unavailable. As I recall I switched to MOG at that time because they seemed to have a better licensing agreement with UMG.


How much do you pay for your Tidal subscription?

I pay 100 Danish kroners = ca. 15 US dollars a month for a Spotify Premium subscription.

So far I am sticking to Spotify because with the premium subscription I can use Spotify Connect. A feature that makes you connect your streaming devices when they are on the same wireless network. That means I can turn on a stream on my Onkyo receiver by using an app on my android smarthone or Windows computer. (Spotify Connect is compatable with whole bunch of devices). Unfortunately Spotify connect doesn't always work as it should.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

$20 per month for Tidal Premium which offers CD Quality and MQA (advertised as better than CD quality - it's controversial).

I don't want to oversell Tidal. Like all streaming services, it has its problems. Although the music library is plenty large for me, Spotify's is larger. I don't believe it has something equivalent to Spotify Connect, and unless you have the family plan you can only listen on one app at a time. (Except for me after I accidentally stumbled upon a workaround.) It's not built into as many products. I'm told the search engine is worse than Spotify.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

The Warner Classics Catalogue (mostly EMI) always gives me headaches. It's like half of the recordings are available and I cannot understand why ones were uploaded and others weren't. Orfeo had a similar kind of problem some years ago, but this January they uploaded many of their missing releases.

(Spotify)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Thought I would bump this thread since ECM, MDG and Linn records are now on spotify, Exton too (never listened to that...). Is it only Hyperion that isn't available now?


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Thought I would bump this thread since ECM, MDG and Linn records are now on spotify, Exton too (never listened to that...). Is it only Hyperion that isn't available now?


And Testament...

Ahh, do I really have to buy the Testament 1955 Keilberth Ring, which costs a fortune, to listen to it  !?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

annaw said:


> And Testament...
> 
> Ahh, do I really have to buy the Testament 1955 Keilberth Ring, which costs a fortune, to listen to it  !?


Melodiya, Supraphon, and Telarc are the other big ones I really want to see on streaming. I've noticed that these labels tend to put just a couple of their recordings out on streaming, in an apparent effort to "tantalize" listeners and get them to purchase their other recordings.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

annaw said:


> And Testament...
> 
> Ahh, do I really have to buy the Testament 1955 Keilberth Ring, which costs a fortune, to listen to it  !?







There are many elusive Testament recordings away from streaming, but the Keilberth Wagner _Ring_ is not one of those.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Granate said:


> There are many elusive Testament recordings away from streaming, but the Keilberth Wagner _Ring_ is not one of those.


True, I've actually sampled it but have always approached Youtube sound quality with some skepticism. On the other hand, it's much better than not listening to it at all. I actually might go and just give it a go on youtube .


----------



## Bogdan (Sep 12, 2014)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Melodiya, Supraphon, and Telarc are the other big ones I really want to see on streaming. I've noticed that these labels tend to put just a couple of their recordings out on streaming, in an apparent effort to "tantalize" listeners and get them to purchase their other recordings.


Supraphon is on Tidal.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Bogdan said:


> Supraphon is on Tidal.


There's some Supraphon on Spotify but nowhere near even a part catalogue


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

BUMP! Hey! I was hoping to hear the latest recordings by Leipziger Streichquartett on spotify, but the MDG label hasn't made their newest albums available. Where do I find news on these streaming things?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> BUMP! Hey! I was hoping to hear the latest recordings by Leipziger Streichquartett on spotify, but the MDG label hasn't made their newest albums available. Where do I find news on these streaming things?


I'm waiting to hear one such recording on MDG to finish off a blog post. It's infuriating.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Merl said:


> I'm waiting to hear one such recording on MDG to finish off a blog post. It's infuriating.


If you're waiting for the Leipzigers, I think they have 2 new Haydn volumes and the 2nd of Joachim Raff...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> If you're waiting for the Leipzigers, I think they have 2 new Haydn volumes and the 2nd of *Joachim Raff...*


The latter is the one I'm waiting to hear.😕


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Merl said:


> The latter is the one I'm waiting to hear.😕


Those recordings aren't on iTunes either...


----------

